# ABIT AW9D-MAX Voltmods



## W1zzard (Oct 20, 2006)

Show article


----------



## JUDAS3 (Feb 27, 2007)

thats great - but sorry to sound dim, but what does it do - give you more?

Coz I dont need more


----------



## infrared (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you planning to do the mods yourself w1zzard? I'm very interested in what the max fsb of that board would be with the MCH vdrop and vMCH mods done


----------



## JUDAS3 (Mar 30, 2007)

is this to remove the multiplier changing?


----------



## WarEagleAU (May 9, 2007)

I dont understand what he is point out. Unless he is gonna put resistors/transistors/capacitors on them open solder pads, I dont know what he is doing at all.


----------



## d44ve (May 9, 2007)

I have no clue what he is doing.... but I am sure it will be good!

Ohhhhhhhh.... come on tell me.  I wanna know!


----------



## celemine1Gig (Sep 12, 2007)

Great! Clear pics and clear descriptions, as always.  Big thumbs up from me. Just started modding my AW9D Non-Max. Perhaps I'll see if I can find the GTLRef Mods for this board. Would sure be great for QuadCores. Already increased the max. possible termination current for vdimm/vtt by adding another pin-compatible bus termination regulator (APL5331) on top of (= parallel to) the one that is already in place (W83310D). This should significantly increase overclocked stability with 4 sticks of RAM at high voltages. Also replaced a bunch of caps to increase overall stability. Will finish the mods this week if everything works out fine.

Thx again for the good description. Most likely I would've been able to find the mods on my own, but this way it saves a lot of time.


----------



## Ketxxx (Sep 12, 2007)

I never have any vdroop, in fact mine overvolts some. Nice for those who wants to mod right out, but from personal experiences with my board, the only mod thats really worth doing is vFSB.


----------



## celemine1Gig (Sep 25, 2007)

DISCLAIMER:
ALL MODS ARE DONE AT YOUR OWN RISK! YOU'LL DEFINATELY VOID YOUR WARRANTY WHEN PERFORMING THE MODS DESCRIBED HERE.

Here's the pic describing the VDroop-, QRSEL- and GTLREF[3:0]-mods:
http://www.fh-augsburg.de/~madocer/AW9D-Mods.jpg


----------

